# Paprika. What's the big deal?



## bobbyh (Aug 20, 2008)

It seems as though most rubs out there use paprika as a major component.

I do not like the stuff.  To me, it has very little taste.  And the taste it does impart, I don't care for.  Now, this may well be a case of me using 'cheap' paprika (as pictured above) from the store as opposed to high grade stuff and not getting a 'real' paprika flavor.  Along the lines of pre-ground black pepper vs grinding your own.  Or that parmesan cheese dust vs shredding up your own Parmigiano Reggiano.   (The new parm twist grinders are a nice alternative.) As for taste, there's NO comparison when using the pre-ground stuff.  The freshly ground or grated is far superior in both flavor and intensity.

In this forum I've read that:
Paprika has almost no taste.
Different varieties of paprika can make a big difference in taste.
It's mostly just for color.
Color is merely a nice side effect.

To me, I don't like the flavor of the generic paprika and I don't care what color the meat is as long as it tastes good.  I know there will probably be vastly differing opinions on this but I'm curious about what others think on this.

Do you use paprika?  And if so, what do you believe it does for *you*?


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

Paprika has a VERY definite, yet subtle flavor. The Hungarian paprikas are widely recognized as the best, and the Spanish are also good. The stuff you show is akin to red sawdust.  My brand is Sezged Hungarian, and can be had in mild or hot. Red and green can. Check it out.


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, that's kind of what I was thinking/hoping.  Is it generally available locally in large markets or is it pretty much a mail order item?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I do not always use it. It does add some color, but smoked meat looks pretty darned tasty to me with or without it. lol
My favorite is a simple home mix if garlic, kosher salt, cracked black pepper and onion.....then cold smoked with some pecan and hickory. I keep it on hand for all kinds of meat.

It's just fun experimenting with different spices.

edited to add...Rich is right, you need to try a good paprika, makes a big difference.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Rich, McCormicks would be my last choice in paprika.  I found that my favorite right now is a smoked paprika! (go figure)  Check out paprika at penzy's..

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penze...yspaprika.html


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have found it in several large grocery chains- Kroger's is where I last purchased it. Here's a pict..
http://members.aol.com/HungImprts/Paprika.htm


----------



## bobbyh (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks folks.  I will try to locate some real stuff and give it another shot before I write it off.  

I will add this to the list of culinary No-No's.

No pre-ground pepper.
No pre-ground Parmesan.
No generic paprika.
No grilling/smoking without beer.


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

Bobby..yer on yer way to some great cooking!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that one was right in the instruction manual


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 20, 2008)

You should be able to get the Szeged brand at Kroger or Publix in Atlanta if they don't have it in Augusta.  The hot one is hot like cayenne pepper.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Rich.  The Hungarian paprika is a must for me and I avoid the cheap stuff like McCormicks and Williams.  I will admit that on occasion I have enjoyed Deviled eggs with the cheap stuff for looks made by other people but not because of the paprika.


----------



## supervman (Aug 21, 2008)

Jamaica me HUNGRY for Chicken Paprikash! :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Rich, the ONLY good paprika is imported from Hungary. Szeged. It is the best. There is quite a bit of dif in taste from cheaper to this.
But then again, this is my opinion.


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Rich We do not have a Krogers here in Sioux City but does HY-Vee just asking, I will check Friday or Saturday for the Hungarian Peparika or something a whole lot spicier in Peparika


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Richtee is on the $ about paprika. They do have different taste, so they do add some extra flavor. I use the Hungarian and also the smoked Spanish paprikas. I haven't used McCormicks products in quite a few years,and I don't miss them. Just my taste.


----------



## 7outof10 (Aug 21, 2008)

i do like the rules that you came up with but to the paprika ......i use less than most people and use more brown suger then most ....i like the sweeter rub


----------



## richtee (Aug 21, 2008)

Now that ya mention it..it HAS been a while for me. Hard to make the noodles in the summer tho  PHEW!
Food of the gods is paprikash!


----------

